# First Car



## S K Y Line (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been thinking about what will be my first car a lot recently but have hit the proverbial wall. I want to find a car with the right balance of overall goodness and low enough insurance. I was considering a civic or a clio mK3, or something along those lines, bearing in mind I'm not a big fan of hatchbacks or estates.

So any and all suggestions for my first car are very welcome seeing as there are so many options I dont really know where to go. 

Oh yeah, I'm also on a very tight budget, with the top end reaching to about 2k, so this is also a major limiting factor, but anyway, Cheers.

Will.:wavey:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

If it was me,
Id buy the car (what ever it is) that has the cheapest insurance, don`t care about street cred or any other things. Drive it sensibly and start to build up your no claims.
Pick any car and start searching on the internet for quotes.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

There is plenty of stuff out there you have just got to find it. I went for a VW Lupo and you might be a bit streched to find one for under £2K but there are a few about at that price. Can't remember what insurance group but its quite low if you go for the 1L model.


----------



## S K Y Line (May 5, 2008)

Ok cheers you two, but do you have any actual suggestions? I have no idea where to even start.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What! you want us to spend hours searching the internet finding the cheapest car to insure for you:chairshot


----------



## S K Y Line (May 5, 2008)

Lol nah, I was just wondering in other peoples experience which cars in particular make good first allround cars i.e low insurance, easy to drive, etc.
But if you want to spend a few hours searching for me feel free


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I was only joking anyway.
I`d look for something cheap with a years MOT. Then search the internet
I`ve given you a starter 
Find Used Cars with Cheap Car Insurance - AOL Autos


----------



## SECCY (Jan 2, 2008)

Fiesta's, Corsa's etc.. Just get something cheap and cheerful for the first couple of years.


----------



## S K Y Line (May 5, 2008)

Cheers for the page, it helped more than you know! Thing is, I will probably be needing a larger vehicle like a saloon because my dad used to drive but was banned for drunk driving, and my mum has never learned so it is likely I will be the only driver of the house in a family of six. So basically a car with 5+ seats and a decent boot would be ideal (my mum likes her shopping too!).


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

A Renault Scenic? My mate has been driving one of them for the past few weeks. Other than us dying from laughter everytime he turns up for sixth form its not too bad :chuckle:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

I went for an old E36 BMW 316i. It was quite shocking when the insurance quotes came out lower than most clios and saxos. It was mostly down to the fact that young drivers don't drive them.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

only problem with a 316 is the servicing and maintenance costs and would it not drink petrol?
i had a y reg clio for my first car, didnt get on with it. bought a focus instead. was an awesome car! looked good, handled well and was spacious!


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

lol dont go cheap and chearful if your into cars and love them get the best thing you can... and tbh ive spent hours lookin maself.. started off with a modded vtr (yes saxo paxo chav mobilio) lol had it for... 4 months lol ... now got a s14a  but if you want cheap insurance to be honest the best thing going is a toyota starlet glanzav... near enough the same insurance as a vtr ... and just get moddin 200bhp in no time  fair enough they look a bit iffy but look good with a jdm kit


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

*1 word of advice if you do that chill lol... theres a time and a place *


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

sticking with the bmw theme id look for a diesel. the e36 325tds cant be too high on insurance, will do 40 to the gallon and if you want a bit of grunt you can chip them to 180 bhp for 300 quid (ish) although the 143bhp standard is quite nippy. the engines last forever as well. there also the 318tds to consider or the 5 series. if you look around you can get a good one for 1500 quid.
something to think about :thumbsup:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

The E36 range was really easy to work on, providing you stick with the 4 cylinder engines. The parts were really cheap too. In terms of consumption it was great as it doesn't weigh a lot, but is still built solidly. I'd say cheap and cheerful is the way to go if you want to learn about the maintenance of a car, whilst the alternate route will always help you to carry on clueless (not good if you will be owning a Skyline sometime soon).


----------



## SECCY (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got an Audi 80 1.9 TDI for sale not far from you actually. Its got 4 doors, loads of boot space, is good on fuel, has been reliable and is cheap to insure.. Just an idea but it does tick alot of your boxes.


----------



## S K Y Line (May 5, 2008)

well cheers for the offer but I'm affraid I'll have to decline unless you can hold it for a year and sell it for like 100 quid. I still have a year before I can get my lisence but I'm saving now, and the whole point of this thread is letting me know how much I have to save.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a Seat Ibiza 1.4. well built and looked good


----------

